# What exotic mammals...?



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the idea of keeping exotic mammals and have been reading the section with interest. I would just like to know what is available that I could consider.

I have a large insulated 12 x 8 shed (proper electrics and could be heated), I would look at halving this so a 6 x 8ft enclosure with an outdoor run of 2ft wide at the door to the enclosure which could open up to 4ft at 8-10ft length, 5ft high max.

I would like something interesting either to watch or interact with and a decent size. I work from home and don't go off on holidays (due to long term illness) so I have the time.

So far I have seen 3 very different options.

Marmosets (most difficult but very interesting)
Micro Pigs
Raccoon Dog or Coati(s)

I would be interested to know what may suit the environment I can offer?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, don't forget that "micro-pigs" aren't very "micro"....they grow to a fair old size! 

Also, please don't see coatis as an easier option than marmosets....they're not really ideal as a first exotic mammal.:2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Would depend on how far you were prepaired to go with your idea...

Sounds like a good choice.(EXCEPT THE PIG)

You would need to consider a stable heat in the inside if went for marmosets.

Plus unlike the rest mentioned they cant really become domesticated pets.

Funny actually having an enclosure and wondering what to do with it...

Although i do remember years ago when our breading boxer bitches came inside.
We couldnt fathem out what to do..

Ended up with ferrets..:lol2:


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

Interesting point regarding Coati's as I was thinking they may be the easier alternative to a marmoset! I was basing that idea on the thought that primates are difficult to keep.

The previous owner of the house used the shed as an Aviary which is why it has been insulated on the walls and roof, it also has a sealed floor. It is only hardboard lined so i'd expect this may need to be replaced with OSB for a mammal that may try to claw through it!

Thinking about it the micro pigs don't really appeal, I am more interested in something a bit more exotic rather than farm animal.

Are there many other animals to consider that are generally available in the UK and would suit the space I can provide?


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

What about skunks? Easy to care for and They do well outside all year round.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

barrow_matt said:


> Interesting point regarding Coati's as I was thinking they may be the easier alternative to a marmoset! I was basing that idea on the thought that primates are difficult to keep.


Granted that primates aren't the easiest to keep properly, but coatis certainly aren't the soft option. They're strong, boisterous, a bit schizo, got lots of weaponry, and for every lovely coati (like my Kenny), there will be 100 others that you don't want to get anywhere near! They also need a heated area if kept outside.

Really consider skunks.....they're hardy, affectionate and cuddly, and a great starter exotic.:2thumb:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Plus Skunks are adorable :flrt:


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

Dwarf mongoose are lots of fun. REally active and a lot smaller than coati's.


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

RonW said:


> Dwarf mongoose are lots of fun. REally active and a lot smaller than coati's.


Aren't dwarf mongoose, meerkats? I looked at meerkats but found stories of very high aggression? I would be put off by meerkats purely because of that advert and everyone would associate them with that.

I did some research on skunks, they do look good. In the UK do they tend to have their stink glands removed or is that just a US Pet Store thing? What number and male/female ratio are best kept together?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

barrow_matt said:


> Aren't dwarf mongoose, meerkats? I looked at meerkats but found stories of very high aggression? I would be put off by meerkats purely because of that advert and everyone would associate them with that.
> 
> I did some research on skunks, they do look good. In the UK do they tend to have their stink glands removed or is that just a US Pet Store thing? What number and male/female ratio are best kept together?


Meerkats are members of the Mongoose family. Dwarf Mongooses are the smallest member of the Mongoose family.

It is illegal in Britain for Skunks to have their anal glands removed, so if you got a kit you would have to socialise it very well to try to help reduce the chance of it spraying. You could get a Skunk imported from the Republic of Ireland, where it is still legal for a Skunk to be descented.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Hi ,out of your list i would definately pick the coatimundi ,i dont think these are hard to care for ,make sure you buy a youngster,we have kept these for over 20 years ,they do not need heat ,they are enjoyable to watch ,you can interact with them ,they have it all really ,have never shown any aggression and if kept outside you should keep them in pairs


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> Hi ,out of your list i would definately pick the coatimundi ,i dont think these are hard to care for ,make sure you buy a youngster,we have kept these for over 20 years ,they do not need heat ,they are enjoyable to watch ,you can interact with them ,they have it all really ,have never shown any aggression and if kept outside you should keep them in pairs


Obviously it depends on where you live as to the heating issue. I live in a place that is practically arctic, and so were I to keep mine outdoors, he would need some form of warm shelter. I've read a few times whilst doing my research that if left to get too cold, their tails can literally freeze off! As the OP lives at the stormiest place in Cumbria, I would imagine that some heating would be appropriate 

As for them being an easy option, I'm afraid that I disagree. I know you've had 20 years experience to which I pay great respect, but I have also experienced the other side of coatis...where in two separate cases, things have gone horribly wrong for the well-meaning owners and they've ended up with animals that tried to savage them at every opportunity. I also have another friend with 4 coatis, that although aren't vicious, they are by no means tame and remain very aloof. Therefore, with all due respect, I think it's not healthy to paint such an idealistic picture of them.....any perspective owner should be aware of all the facts so they can prepare for every eventuality.:2thumb:


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

How about a raccoon? not sure if they're kept in the UK but a petshop near me had one in for awhile and it seemed friendly enough although its enclosure was a large parrot cage


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Surely if like Dave said.
If they were youngsters.
Then the op could do like you are with kenny(who looks amazing)
Then he could build up a bond..
Lindsay at one of the zoos has a good bond with threres.
But still has war wounds when she wasnt being carefull.
Think it would be down to the time and effort spent by the op.
They dont heat theres either.
But they have a draught free inside enclosure..
And they are in couper in scotland.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

hedwigdan said:


> How about a raccoon? not sure if they're kept in the UK but a petshop near me had one in for awhile and it seemed friendly enough although its enclosure was a large parrot cage


A parrot cage is definately not the right housing for a Raccoon! And they can be pretty aggressive & do a lot of damage if they wanted to! Many people in the UK keep them but I have a heathy respect for them as I have seen the not-so-cuddly side to this species.


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> A parrot cage is definately not the right housing for a Raccoon! And they can be pretty aggressive & do a lot of damage if they wanted to! Many people in the UK keep them but I have a heathy respect for them as I have seen the not-so-cuddly side to this species.


Yes I know that's horrible housing which is why I put down the 
Sorry if I sent the wrong message


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

How about a civet? We just happen to have one for sale......! He's not tame though, but he's lovely to watch.


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Get a prehensile tailed porcupine!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know anything about micro pigs apart from there not so micro :lol2:. I do however keep raccoon dogs and i can only talk about my own but they were friendly when we got them still friendly to this day, can pick them up stroke them, even call them and they come over (if they want too) i find them very easy to care for and easy to interact with. i keep and kept a far few exotic mammals and to date i not had any other which is so easy (for a exotic) to care for and interact with than my raccoon dogs. never kept coati myself but seen only friendly ones when visiting people that do keep them (sure some are not though). raccoons are another matter as youngsters they are great but once adult i find they have frequent tantrums. im sure some people have adults which are tame. skunks are great if you spend the time to stop them spraying. civets are also very fun to watch (very active like cats on coke lol )but do not like being fussed over or at least mine don't, happy to come over jump on me and even sleep on my lap but its always when they feel like it. hope this helps you


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> I don't know anything about micro pigs apart from there not so micro :lol2:. I do however keep raccoon dogs and i can only talk about my own but they were friendly when we got them still friendly to this day, can pick them up stroke them, even call them and they come over (if they want too) i find them very easy to care for and easy to interact with. i keep and kept a far few exotic mammals and to date i not had any other which is so easy (for a exotic) to care for and interact with than my raccoon dogs. never kept coati myself but seen only friendly ones when visiting people that do keep them (sure some are not though). raccoons are another matter as youngsters they are great but once adult i find they have frequent tantrums. im sure some people have adults which are tame. skunks are great if you spend the time to stop them spraying. civets are also very fun to watch (very active like cats on coke lol )but do not like being fussed over or at least mine don't, happy to come over jump on me and even sleep on my lap but its always when they feel like it. hope this helps you


I can second this on **** dogs their easy peasy to look after. Haven't had much experience with coatis myself but we have raccoons and the tantrum thing is true although by the time their adults you know their personality well enough when not to push them. I wouldn't be without my male raccoon we had him from 6weeks old and yes he gets grumpy but also affectionate and very intelligent. If your going to expand your mammal collection I would say skunks are perfect for a begginer and will give you some experiance in exotics.


----------



## DiLam (Mar 30, 2008)

*Hey*

Raccoon dogs and skunks are pretty easy to care  skunks are pretty damn adorable! So are raccoon dogs. Indoor and outdoor runs would be ideal. Weve kept ours in this year its there first year.


----------

